# 87 Maxima



## Common Sense (Jul 10, 2004)

Hello, Im new to this site. I just purchased a fairly decent 87 maxima. I have a couple of questions about it. 1. It needs new brakes pads, Is this hard to do myself? Im fairly handy when it comes to stuff like this but am unfamiliar with import brake systems. 2. How does the caliper work on an 87 maxima? Are they straight back and forth motion or do they turn(rotate in circular motion) down? 3. Did the 87 maxima have a recall on the engine or somethin? Guy I bought it from said that it was rebuilt because or a recall. For $500 bucks Canadian I figured I couldnt go wrong. Thanks for any answers I get.


----------



## Navin R Johnson (Jun 11, 2004)

*Recall on 87 Max*

Yes there was a recall on the 85-88 Maxima's (300zx's from 84-89 too)related to the fuel injector seals rotting out do to the newer fuels have more solvents for cleaning. The o-rings used where rotting out with the new fuel and leaking(under high pressure mind you) and causing fires. Check with your local dealer and they can tell you if the fix was done by checking the vin #. If it was not fixed get it done asap. You will get all new injectors,fuel rails,and a pressure reg. too I belive(I had a 88 fixed in like 95). It is like a $1000 fix you where to pay for it !!! As far as the brakes it's easy breazy job if you've done american cars brakes before. Good Luck. NJ


----------



## Common Sense (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks man, I really appreciate the info. I did the brakes last weekend. Piece of cake. Was alot easier than I thought. Thanks again. Peace


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

goodluck with the second gen...I also have an 87 so if you have any questions let me know, I have done all of my own work on mine


----------



## maxinubian (Dec 3, 2004)

*87 maxima recall*



Common Sense said:


> Hello, Im new to this site. I just purchased a fairly decent 87 maxima. I have a couple of questions about it. 1. It needs new brakes pads, Is this hard to do myself? Im fairly handy when it comes to stuff like this but am unfamiliar with import brake systems. 2. How does the caliper work on an 87 maxima? Are they straight back and forth motion or do they turn(rotate in circular motion) down? 3. Did the 87 maxima have a recall on the engine or somethin? Guy I bought it from said that it was rebuilt because or a recall. For $500 bucks Canadian I figured I couldnt go wrong. Thanks for any answers I get.


I just got a mint 87 maxima in toronto. Please let me know how the Nissan dealership handles your recall, and if you have to pay anything out of pocket. Let me know how the ride is, mine won't be on the road for another 2 weeks.


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

the recall is on the fuel injectors, and you can call your local Nissan Dealership and give them your VIN and they can check if the recall has been done. Or you can call 1-800-NISSAN1 with you VIN and they will tell you too. If it has not been done then all the work is free at the dealership.


----------

